# Autumn to Italy, Sicily, Sardinia, Corsica and France



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi,
Been searching the past forums for anyone who's done this trip. Found only one from about 4 years ago.
Has anyone done this trip recently? Any probs...things to note.?
I believe the Italy / Sicily ferry is without probs.even out of season.
Can find little detail on the net re Sicily/ Sard./ Corsica,/ France ferries for out of main season travel.
Any advice gratefully received............


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

i ve done italy,sicily,sard,and elba but its some years ago...
no problem with any of the ferries, but i do remember sardinia being very expensive at the time....(but worth every penny if you go north of olbia . stintino beach is fabulous,and you can even watch the cows walk on water, oh yes they do)...
I d put elba on your list, its a gem and not a lot of people know you can ask for a key to pass through the nature reserve which has fantastic beaches and is deserted....

just wish google earth had been around to plan my trip all those years ago....


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

We wild-camped mainly on both Sicily ( Jan/Feb this year) and Sardinia ( April 2009).
The terrain on Sardinia is pretty rugged, though not so much so as Corsica I believe, but the beaches are to die for and it was really empty. 

The people are lovely, not at all Italian, though that is the language.
Peejay had a good blog., and we wrote ours up too.
The coast just S. of Olbia is lovely, as is Bosa . . . the far North was less unspoilt.

Sicily is scruffier, but has its own charm, and also felt very safe to us. Especially loved Siracuse. 

We took Moby ferries from Livorno to Sardinia and came back via Piombino, nice Etruscan tombs nearby and it is a nice drive through Tuscany on the way back.

For Sicily we took a ferry from Civitavecchia to Palermo ( having visited Rome) then returned Palermo - Genoa, both with GNV.

Check out D.H. Lawrence's "Sea and Sardinia" . . . he was living in Sicily and took a boat to Sardinia, so it covers parts of both islands, and is a nice read.

Helen


----------



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

Just done the Italy, Sicily, Italy, Sardinia, Corsica, back to France, trip. No problems with the ferries. 
No need to prebook the ferry from Italy to Sicily (Villa San Giovanni to Messina). Just queue up and buy a biglietti/ticket.
We prebooked Corsica Ferries from Italy to Sardinia (Civitavecchia to Golfo di Aranchi), and from Corsica (Ile de Rousse) to Toulon. 
From Sardinia to Corsica, we took a Moby Line ferry from St. Theresa de Gallura to Bonifacio. No need to prebook.

Sicily, as has already been said, is scruffy, serious litter problem everywhere! Brilliant campsite at Porto Braccetto - Scarabeo Camping, private WC for each plot, and a clean beach.
Correction to the 2011 ACSI book for Sicily - site 1897 La Timpa at Acireale. The turning to the site is at the 80 km marker, not the 88km marker. Having said that, it was not a very attractive site and the loos overflowed when we were there! (nothing to do with us !!)
In the Italy Sosta Book, Eden Camping at Santa Croce, does not exist - must have closed down, so don't spend a lot of time looking for it.
Sardinia is delightful, cleaner than Sicily, and much pleasanter. Spinnaker Camping near Oristano is a good site near a huge, clean beach. Bosa, further north, is delightful.
Corsica also attractive, but Sardinia is the clear winner!
I am doing this without my notes, but hope it helps.


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Well thanks for your reply....that helps.
I guessed it was possible but my main concern is that we won't set off till end of Sept, and whilst the Italy/Sicily ferry looks like no probs, there seems to be little info on the internet re the other crossings for times late in the season.../.oct / nov etc......however, i'll follow up your suggestions / campsite suggestions etc between now and then...
Thanks again for the reply
Garcia


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Sorry just read this thread.

Try this website for ferries: http://www.ferrylines.com/ - it should have up to date information.

I have only been to Sicily - see web site link below for pics/info.

Christine


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Italy in Autumn*

 Ciao, they are all inhabited islands; and need their daily connections with the 'continent' even out of season. Maybe just the Sicily - Sardinia direct Palermo - Cagliari connection will prove to be less frequent in the Autumn months. Santa Teresa di Gallura - Bonifacio from Sardinia to Corsica is a very short crossing, with frequent 'commuter' ferries.Re Corsica, can guarantee that it is a beautiful, spectacular, and very civilized island. You need to look on French campervan sites for more info.
saluti,
eddied


----------

